# Sustentable / sostenible



## Isamgallardo

Hola a todos,

Alguien sabe decirme la diferencia entre sustentable y sostenible? Cuándo se utiliza una y otra? Veo que en el Google la palabra sostenible aparece bastante más que sustentable...

A ver qué me decís...

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Pinairun

*sostenible**.*
*1. *adj. Dicho de un proceso: Que puede mantenerse por sí mismo, como lo hace, p. ej., un desarrollo económico sin ayuda exterior ni merma de los recursos existentes.

*desarrllo sostenible.*
*1. *m. Desarrollo económico que, cubriendo las necesidades del presente, preserva la posibilidad de que las generaciones futuras satisfagan las suyas.

*sustentable**.* 
*1. *adj. Que se puede sustentar o defender con razones.

Deberían usarse según su significado. No son sinónimos.


----------



## Maragato76

No creo que ayude mucho, pero ahí va:

*Sostenible*: que puede ser sustentado o mantenido, como ejemplo, desarrollo sostenible: desenvolvimento sustentável.

*Sustentable*: en el sentido de que es defendible (que está en condiciones de poderse defender) y también tiene el sentido de soportable o tolerable.

No sé si mis apreciaciones son claras, será mejor que alguien las corrobore o corrija.


----------



## Veriver81

Hola a todos,

leyendo el sitio web de una feria en España, he visto la espresion "Energia sostenible".
Yo siempre he dicho "Energia Sustentable" ...

Alguién poderia explicarme porque se dice Energia sostenible y no sustentable?

Muchas gracias a todos.

Hasta luego.


----------



## ErOtto

Supongo que porque en español es más frecuente el uso del verbo sostener que el de sustentar... aunque ambos verbos tengan cierto grado de sinonimia.
No creo que haya una explicación concreta y definitiva a tu pregunta.


----------



## AllegroModerato

También existe "energía sustentable", y su uso es bastante frecuente. Mira en Google. Creo que son sinónimos.


----------



## Jonno

Aquí se dice energía sostenible y no sustentable. No te sé explicar la razón, pero el hecho es que al menos en España (esperemos comentarios de otros países) la palabra usada es *sostenible* y sus derivadas. De hecho, si yo leo "energía sustentable" tendría que mirarlo dos veces para comprobar que está bien escrito 

Parece que "sustentable" se usa más por América, según veo haciendo una búsqueda rápida por Internet.


----------



## ErOtto

AllegroModerato said:


> También existe "energía sustentable", y su uso es bastante frecuente. Mira en Google. Creo que son sinónimos.



Su uso 'estadístico' según el _tío Guguel_, en páginas de España se reduce drásticamente. 

Al parecer es más frecuente al otro lado del charco, por lo que he visto, en Chile, Argentina y México.


----------



## AllegroModerato

ErOtto said:


> Su uso 'estadístico' según el _tío Guguel_, en páginas de España se reduce drásticamente.
> 
> Al parecer es más frecuente al otro lado del charco, por lo que he visto, en Chile, Argentina y México.


Sí. De hecho, yo personalmente (habiendo aprendido el español en España) solo he oído hablar de de energía, desarrollo y políticas etc. _sostenibles_.


----------



## ErOtto

AllegroModerato said:


> ...solo he oído hablar de de energía, desarrollo y políticas etc. _sostenibles_.



Y todas mentira... sobre todo las últimas. 
Aquí, hoy por hoy, las políticas (y los políticos ) son *insostenibles*... todas... y todos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Renovables me resulta más fácil de comprender que sostenibles o sustentables.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Renovables me resulta más fácil de comprender que sostenibles o sustentables.


Pero no es exactamente lo mismo. Además, solo funciona con "energía".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, la pregunta es sobre energía. ¿Por qué no es lo mismo, Allegro? ¿Por la nuclear?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Como lo habías puesto en plural, pensaba que te referías también a los otros términos.

La energía renovable proviene de fuentes naturales inagotables, mientras que la energía sostenible es toda aquella que no es perjudicial para el medio ambiente a largo plazo. Así, la energía sostenible puede incluir la renovable, pero es más amplia. También se refiere, por ejemplo, al uso eficaz de recursos agotables, como el petróleo o el carbón.

Un saludo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, entiendo que no es lo mismo renovable que sostenible o sustentable, pero es que en el fondo creo que renovable es un concepto objetivo, mientras que el segundo está sujeto a controversia: lo que para algunos puede parecer sostenible, para otros puede no serlo. Una represa hidroeléctrica usa recursos renovables, eso es un hecho objetivo, ¿pero es sostenible seguir construyéndolas? Con el crecimiento demográfico que hay en los países del tercer mundo, en el largo plazo, no hay nada que me parezca sustentable o sostenible. El concepto me parece una falacia, un "quédense tranquilos" que esta energía se puede usar indefinidamente. Un embuste. Por eso prefiero renovable, aunque no sea lo mismo.
Saludos


----------



## mary1209

he buscado y lo unico que puedo encotrar por sustentable son sinonimos y algunos sinonimos siquiera tienen definicion.
por favor me ayudan a econtrarla?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

mary1209 said:


> *H*e buscado y lo *ú*nico que puedo encotrar *he encontrado/he podido encontrar* por sustentable son sin*ó*nimos y algunos sin*ó*nimos *ni* siquiera tienen definici*ó*n.
> *¿P*or favor me ayudan a e*n*contrarla?



¿Has buscado en el DRAE?
*sustentable**.*
*1. *adj. Que se puede sustentar o defender con razones.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Bienvenido y s_aludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Mary, no me había fijado en tu edad, te he hecho algunas correcciones (con todo el cariño) para cualquier duda la dirección del Diccionario de la Lengua Española lo puedes encontrar aquí:
http://www.rae.es/rae.html
En la parte derecha de la página aparecen dos rectángulos en el superior pones la palabra y te lleva al diccionario y en el inferior te lleva al Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, que también conviene consultar.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## Pinairun

_Sustentable_ es un adjetivo, mayoritariamente usado en Hispanoamérica, que se aplica a un modelo de desarrollo que tiene en cuenta  la necesidad de no agotar los recursos.
Significa que algo se puede explotar durante largo tiempo sin agotarlo o  sin hacer mucho daño al medio ambiente.

En España se usa más el adjetivo "sostenible" con el mismo significado.
Desarrollo sustentable/Desarrollo sostenible.


----------



## Darojas

Apreciada Pina, por lo menos en Colombia lo que se dice es _Desarrollo sostenible_. _Desarrollo sustentable_ no lo tengo registrado en mi memoria de corto plazo (que cada día va siendo más cortico).


----------



## Pinairun

Estarás en el grupo de los que no lo dicen, que también los hay


----------



## Pixidio

¿Y cuál sería el equivalente europeo de nuestro "sustentable"? En Argentina, en donde tendemos a adoptar muy ligeramente cualquier cosa que esté de moda se dice sustentable pero también se oye (en boca de generaciones mayores ->50-) sostenible.


----------



## Pinairun

Pixidio said:


> ¿Y cuál sería el equivalente europeo de nuestro "sustentable"? En Argentina, en donde tendemos a adoptar muy ligeramente cualquier cosa que esté de moda se dice sustentable pero también se oye (en boca de generaciones mayores ->50-) sostenible.



_Sostenible_, aunque también empiezan a oírse voces que dicen sustentable.


----------



## Vampiro

¿O sea, "sustentable" es una especie de punto de inflexión etáreo?

_


----------



## oa2169

Darojas said:


> ...por lo menos en Colombia lo que se dice es _Desarrollo sostenible_.





Como quien dice: En Colombia  todos somos mayores de 50 años.

Saludos.


----------



## Darojas

Vampiro said:


> ¿O sea, "sustentable" es una especie de punto de inflexión etáreo?
> 
> _



Parece que si, como el uso de corbatines y mancornas. Puede mencionarse en el _​ridiculum vitae_ si usas sustentable o sostenible.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo uso "sustentable", y mi hija mayor, flamante ingeniero en medio ambiente, también.
Lo de "sostenible" se escucha poco o nada en Chile.
_


----------



## torrebruno

¿Hace quince, qué dices quince, diez años, cómo eran todas estas actividades?


----------



## Pixidio

Respondo por partes. 
Lo de los 50 años fue una estimación muy a _grosso modo... ¡¡_Ningún punto de inflexión etario!! Dicho de otra manera hace unos 10 ó 15 años quizá se escuchaba más 'sostenible' (yo para ese entonces no sabía escribir ni mucho menos el significado de tal palabreja; así que les debo el dato). El hecho es que las pocas veces que oí "sostenible" fue una persona cuarentona o máyor la que lo dijo. 
En cuanto a lo de Torre: hace unas décadas la preocupación en la sociedad en lo que concernía al planteamiento de modelos de crecimiento y desarrollo sustentable o sostenible no era tanta como ahora. Los problemas ambientales que catapultaron a la fama a esta palabrita se han vuelto muy acuciantes desde el 90 para este lado, así que antes era una palabra técnica en boca de ecólogos, ambientalistas sin mucha llegada al _vulgo._ No te sabría decir cuál era la forma preferida. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Podemos consultar el Corpus de la RAE.
Hay 2000 documentos con _desarrollo_ _sostenible_, pero ¡qué pena! son tantos que no deja verlos. Así que no sabemos de dónde son ni de cuándo.

Sin embargo, lo tenemos más fácil con _sustentable_. Todos los que permiten ver, excepto uno que es de la Universidad de La Laguna (Canarias),  son de países de Hispanoamérica. El más antiguo es de 1992.


----------



## Darojas

Pinairun said:


> Podemos consultar el Corpus de la RAE.
> Hay 2000 documentos con _desarrollo_ _sostenible_, pero ¡qué pena! son tantos que no deja verlos. Así que no sabemos de dónde son ni de cuándo.
> 
> Sin embargo, lo tenemos más fácil con _sustentable_. Todos los que permiten ver, excepto uno que es de la Universidad de La Laguna (Canarias),  son de países de Hispanoamérica. El más antiguo es de 1992.



Contundente, Pina.

Dejando de lado los asuntos etarios, el _desarrollo sustentable_ me parece más bien disparatado y creo que Su Reverencia, la RAE ® me da la razón porque dice de _sustentable: 1. adj. Que se puede sustentar o defender con razones._ Entiendo que se sustentan argumentos, ideas, posiciones y planteamientos a favor del desarrollo continuo, permanente (sostenible), pero no se _sustenta_ el desarrollo mismo.

¿En qué galimatías me metí?...


----------



## jorgema

Pero el caso es que el mismo DRAE da como primera acepción de *sostener *(origen de _sostenible_): _*sustentar*, mantener firme algo_. No veo lo disparatado entonces en que de ambos verbos se hayan derivado *sostenible *y *sustentable *con el mismo significado. Más todavía, entre las definiciones de _sustentar _se encuentra: _2. tr. Conservar algo en su ser o estado_, que me parece mucho más aplicable al tema ecológico que cualquiera de las definiciones que acompañan a _sostener_.


----------



## Bashti

Ojalá yo tuviera cincuenta añitos pero, sea como sea, aquí lo que se lee continuamente en la prensa y se escucha en TV en "sostenible". Claro está que eso no implica en absoluto que sea lo más correcto. Me parece que sustentable es igualmente acertado pero, qué le vamos a hacer. Es lo que hay.


----------



## templariowalker

Hola, yo soy de Mexico y el uso que se acostumbra aqui es Sustentable:  "Energia Sustentable" "Vivienda Sustentable" "Economia Sustentable", etc.


----------



## jptorrente

_Sostenible_ y _sustentable_ aplicados a energía, a crecimiento o desarrollo, etc., son neologismos, por lo que considero igual de correcto usar una u otra forma.


----------



## Fernando

templariowalker said:


> Hola, yo soy de Mexico y el uso que se acostumbra aqui es Sustentable:  "Energia Sustentable" "Vivienda Sustentable" "Economia Sustentable", etc.



Y cuándo te piden una definición, ¿tú hablas de que se "sustenta" en el tiempo o que se "sostiene" en el tiempo?


----------



## Fernando

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Sí, entiendo que no es lo mismo renovable que sostenible o sustentable, pero es que en el fondo creo que renovable es un concepto objetivo, mientras que el segundo está sujeto a controversia: lo que para algunos puede parecer sostenible, para otros puede no serlo. Una represa hidroeléctrica usa recursos renovables, eso es un hecho objetivo, ¿pero es sostenible seguir construyéndolas? Con el crecimiento demográfico que hay en los países del tercer mundo, en el largo plazo, no hay nada que me parezca sustentable o sostenible. El concepto me parece una falacia, un "quédense tranquilos" que esta energía se puede usar indefinidamente. Un embuste. Por eso prefiero renovable, aunque no sea lo mismo.
> Saludos



De acuerdo contigo. Lo de "sostenible" implica un juicio de valor más subjetivo que "renovable", pero me temo que eso sólo aplaza la discusión si todo lo renovable es sostenible (normalmente, se presume que sí) o si todo lo sostenible es renovable (caso en que podría estar la nuclear).


----------



## Fernando

jptorrente said:


> _Sostenible_ y _sustentable_ aplicados a energía, a crecimiento o desarrollo, etc., son neologismos, por lo que considero igual de correcto usar una u otra forma.



Ya, pero como somos hispanohablantes estamos decidiendo si alguna de las formas es incorrecta porque es imprecisa, porque no sigue las reglas del español etc.

A mí, por ejemplo, "resiliencia" me pega dos patadas en salva sea la parte. ¿No puedo defender que no quiero esa palabra en mi idioma?


----------



## jptorrente

_Sostenible_ y _sustentable_ existen en castellano desde antiguo: 

Según el CORDE:

"dubdando que si Anibal enemigo de ytalia / apenas _sostenible_ & Asdrubal se ayuntauan ensemble..." 1385 Fernández de Heredia, Juan 

"Es de dezir que cada una de ellas es assaz _sustentable_ et non tiene en si inconvenientes..." 1437 El Tostado (Alonso Fernández de Madrigal)  

Por tanto, ¿por qué no aceptar ambos a la hora de castellanizar _Sustainable Development_ o similares?


----------



## florentinaariza

Hola: 

Contexto: 
_Varias universidades ofertan esta carrera_[la ingeniería ambiental]_, pero para empezar hemos ido a la SEK donde nos contaron que esta es una profesión para quienes desean promover el desarrollo *sostenible y sustentable* de las empresas y del país mediante soluciones ecológicas y tecnológicas. _
Fuente:

He leído ya sobre las diferencias entre las palabras y su uso, pero no me queda muy claro qué significan cuando se las aplica juntas. 

Esperaré vuestras interpretaciones (me relustarían muy útiles también ejemplos concretos), 
Flore


----------



## olimpia91

Son la misma cosa, es preferible usar _sostenible_.


----------



## Nipnip

olimpia91 said:


> Son la misma cosa, es preferible usar _sostenible_.


¿Por qué?


----------



## olimpia91

Porque *sostenible* es más castizo:

*sostenible*
2. adj. Especialmente en ecología y economía, que se puede mantener durante largo tiempo sin agotar los recursos o causar grave daño al medio ambiente. _Desarrollo, economía sostenible._Real Academia Española ©


----------



## Sembrador

Nipnip said:


> ¿Por qué?



Que me perdonen si me equivoco, pero veo una pequeña diferencia en ambos términos, que por cierto se parecen bastante. 

"Sostenible" nos habla de algo que puede sostenerse por sí solo, sin ayuda externa. Esto me recuerda a aquello del desarrollo endógeno. Mientras que "sustentable" parecieran estar más encaminado a la conservación de ese algo en el tiempo, con o sin ayuda externa. La acepción de "defender una determinada opinión" no creo que venga al caso. Por ejemplo: Tenemos un país X, que depende económicamente de las ayudas que les envía el país Y. De esta manera, la economía de X no es sostenible (aunque todos sus habitantes vivan felices y contentos a costa de la ayuda de Y), pero los apoyos de Y la hacen sustentable, y de hecho la sustentan. 

En el ejemplo de Florentina, pareciera que quieren dar a entender que es importante apalancar con ingenieros ambientales éticos el desarrollo mantenido en el tiempo de las empresas (sustentable) sin que estas continúen destruyendo el medio ambiente para lograrlo (sostenible). 

Por lo menos eso me parece entender. Es un matiz muy pequeñito, así que probablemente estoy equivocado. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## florentinaariza

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas y, Sembrador, muchas gracias por compartir tus reflexiones, me parece genial leerlas, así puedo imaginarme que es lo que puede pensar un nativo sobre la cuestión.

Flore


----------



## catrina

*Nueva pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​Hola,
He leído mucho sobre la diferencia entre sustentable y sostenible pero todavía no encuentro un texto que me aclare cuál usar con productividad.

El texto que estoy traduciendo es sobre riesgos operativos, particualmente habla de seguridad.

¿Alguien que me pudiera ayudar a definir cuál usar como adjetivo de productividad en español?

Mil gracias.

*Modificación del título. Estamos en el foro de Sólo Español. Hilos unidos. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, doña @catrina.

Es una discusión muy difícil de zanjar porque los especialistas no se ponen de acuerdo en cuanto a la validez de uno u otro término. Sin embargo, creo que las principales preocupaciones ya han trascendido el plano terminológico, por lo menos en cuanto a la distinción entre _sostenibilidad_ y _sustentabilidad_, porque existen marcadas preferencias regionales por una forma o la otra. En Costa Rica, salvo en textos académicos o en obras especializadas, lo que se oye cotidianamente es “sostenible”; solo los especialistas emplean alternativamente ambas palabras, a veces para evitar la repetición, si bien es fácil suponer que existirán también autores que tendrán predilección por una de ellas.

Me puse a buscar en los libros que tenía a mano pero veo, así por encimita, que no se detienen a definir la diferencia entre ambos términos sino que usan “sostenible” mayoritariamente. Entonces busqué en Google Books y esto fue lo que encontré en una nota al pie en la página 146 de las _Lecturas críticas y alternativas de realidad empresarial_ compiladas por Winston M. Licona Calpe y don Ángel Rodrigo Vélez Bedoya:


> Sostenibilidad es a desarrollo sostenible como sustentabilidad es a desarrollo sustentable. La sostenibilidad es un estado que permanece firme y sólidamente establecido, asentado, inalterado e inamovible. La sustentabilidad es un estado que exige matenimiento o suministro de los medios de sobrevivencia y de persistencia, a fin de que pueda extender su acción en el tiempo y en el espacio (Arrigo Coen Anitúa, 2006: 2). Esta distinción explica por qué se refiere la sostenibilidad más que la sustantabilidad.


La remisión a dicha nota aparece al final del siguiente párrafo (que reproduzco solo en parte):





> Si bien desarrollo sostenible y sostenibilidad son términos que han sido usados como sinónimos, por no existir evidencia consistente de diferencia (Gibson, 2005: 64), es importante destacar que para autores como Brady (2005) sí presentan distinción. [...]


A partir del siguiente párrafo, el texto continúa de este modo:





> La sostenibilidad es el camino que le permite a la humanidad satisfacer sus necesidades ambientales, sociales, económicas y salubres actuales, sin comprometer el progreso y éxito de generaciones futuras. Esta definición coincide con la de desarrollo sostenible. Las prácticas sostenibles refieren productos, procesos y sistemas de apoyan dicho camino (CGCSCI, 2005: 2). La sostenibilidad ambiental se define como la vía del desarrollo económico y social, cuyos impactos sobre el ambiente natural son restringidos por unos límites ecológicos. Dichos límites son los que mantienen el estado, la salud o integridad de los ecosistemas y la capacidad de la biósfera para proporcionar beneficios ambientales esenciales, tales como aire limpio, agua potable, regulación climática, mantenimiento de la diversidad genética, reciclaje de nutrientes, etc.
> 
> Google Books: Lecturas críticas y alternativas de realidad empresarial


Lo anterior se puede contrastar con lo que postulan otros dos autores en un trabajo elaborado en Chile:





> ¿Sostenible o sustentable? La palabra en sí ocasiona problemas. La polémica surge al traducir del inglés _sustainable_ o _sustainability_ al español, como “sostenible”. El argumento de usanza en el cono sur del continente americano establece que en español no existe la palabra, así que optan por postular “sustentable”.


Aquí los autores remiten al pie de página para mencionar el trabajo de Gilberto Galopín, de la División de desarrollo sostenible y asentamientos humanos de la CEPAL, a saber, _Sostenibilidad y desarrollo sostenible: un enfoque sistémico_, publicado en Santiago de Chile en mayo de 2003. Y continúan:





> La discusión formal no aporta, y las diferencias que se pretenden establecer, al decir que sostenible es de afuera o exógeno, y sustentable es un proceso interno, no son elementos decisorios en el desarrollo y ejecución del concepto, pues el asunto es complejo, por cuanto requiere un tratamiento holístico.
> 
> La discusión marca muy bien la ambivalencia o ambigüedad en el tratamiento del tema, marca como ve cada quien el desarrollo sustentable y la sustentabilidad, de acuerdo con su interés particular y en consecuencia los argumentos, propuestas de política y acciones sustentables o en pro de la sustentabilidad.
> 
> Moreno Bustamante, Catalina y Chaparro Ávila, Eduardo. Conceptos básicos para entender la legislación ambiental aplicable a la industria minera en los países andinos. Serie Recursos naturales e infraestructura N.º 134. Santiago de Chile: CEPAL, mayo de 2008.
> 
> Google Books: Conceptos Básicos para Entender la Legislación Ambiental Aplicable a la Industria Minera en los Países Andinos


----------



## catrina

swift said:


> Buenas noches, doña @catrina.
> 
> Es una discusión muy difícil de zanjar porque los especialistas no se ponen de acuerdo en cuanto a la validez de uno u otro término. Sin embargo, creo que las principales preocupaciones ya han trascendido el plano terminológico, por lo menos en cuanto a la distinción entre _sostenibilidad_ y _sustentabilidad_, porque existen marcadas preferencias regionales por una forma o la otra. En Costa Rica, salvo en textos académicos o en obras especializadas, lo que se oye cotidianamente es “sostenible”; solo los especialistas emplean alternativamente ambas palabras, a veces para evitar la repetición, si bien es fácil suponer que existirán también autores que tendrán predilección por una de ellas.
> 
> Me puse a buscar en los libros que tenía a mano pero veo, así por encimita, que no se detienen a definir la diferencia entre ambos términos sino que usan “sostenible” mayoritariamente. Entonces busqué en Google Books y esto fue lo que encontré en una nota al pie en la página 146 de las _Lecturas críticas y alternativas de realidad empresarial_ compiladas por Winston M. Licona Calpe y don Ángel Rodrigo Vélez Bedoya:
> La remisión a dicha nota aparece al final del siguiente párrafo (que reproduzco solo en parte):A partir del siguiente párrafo, el texto continúa de este modo:
> Lo anterior se puede contrastar con lo que postulan otros dos autores en un trabajo elaborado en Chile:Aquí los autores remiten al pie de página para mencionar el trabajo de Gilberto Galopín, de la División de desarrollo sostenible y asentamientos humanos de la CEPAL, a saber, _Sostenibilidad y desarrollo sostenible: un enfoque sistémico_, publicado en Santiago de Chile en mayo de 2003. Y continúan:




Wow swft, mil gracias!!! Mucha es la ayuda que me das, aparte de que la selección de textos es harto interesante. Lo que verdaderamente llama la atención es el uso frecuente en el ámbito de negocios de estas dos palabras que en realidad, nadie sabe bien cuál usar.


----------



## swift

Un placer. 

Creo que, como en toda disciplina o rama científica, habrá vacilaciones y heterogeneidad en el empleo de esos términos. En Educación tenemos problemas terminológicos semejantes con voces como docente-discente, aprendiente-enseñante, y otras tantas.  Es normal que lectores que no son especialistas o que empiezan a tener sus primeros acercamientos a textos de determinados campos de especialidad se sientan perplejos ante la falta de claridad conceptual que exhiben algunos trabajos. Para el traductor, que no necesita ser especialista en la materia —y muchas veces no lo es—, puede resultar un tanto sobrecargante el tener que añadirle a su tarea translatoria un proceso de aprendizaje sobre la marcha para el cual no siempre cuenta con holgura en cuanto al tiempo ni con recursos bibliográficos confiables.

En fin… una disquisición para decirte que me habría gustado poder aclararte la duda de una vez por todas.

¡Échale ganas!


----------



## catrina

swift said:


> Un placer.
> 
> Creo que, como en toda disciplina o rama científica, habrá vacilaciones y heterogeneidad en el empleo de esos términos. En Educación tenemos problemas terminológicos semejantes con voces como docente-discente, aprendiente-enseñante, y otras tantas.  Es normal que lectores que no son especialistas o que empiezan a tener sus primeros acercamientos a textos de determinados campos de especialidad se sientan perplejos ante la falta de claridad conceptual que exhiben algunos trabajos. Para el traductor, que no necesita ser especialista en la materia —y muchas veces no lo es—, puede resultar un tanto sobrecargante el tener que añadirle a su tarea translatoria un proceso de aprendizaje sobre la marcha para el cual no siempre cuenta con holgura en cuanto al tiempo ni con recursos bibliográficos confiables.
> 
> En fin… una disquisición para decirte que me habría gustado poder aclararte la duda de una vez por todas.
> 
> ¡Échale ganas!



¡Mil gracias swift! Me encantó tu reflexión sobre los desafíos que a veces presentan este tipo de términos; me has dado una perspectiva que no había considerado y que me fue de gran ayuda (y me dió ánimos) para encarar la labor. 

Y bueno, espero que algún día se aclare esto del sostenible y el sustentable, jejejeje
Un placer leerte


----------

